
Original Sim City guide “a textbook on urban development” - jacobsimon
http://killscreendaily.com/articles/original-simcity-guide-was-basically-textbook-urban-development/?utm_content=buffer5039b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
joeseeder
I loved this game! So vast.

